# Spaying/neutering a litter



## Herp Lover (Jul 20, 2010)

My cats got together two weeks before their Spay/neuter. My question is what age do the kittens need to be before getting them Spayed/neutered. I hope to get them and the mother done between 8 and 12 weeks old but is that to soon?


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

They need to be at least 2 pounds to be neutered. If you still have both mom and dad make sure they are kept apart until one of them is fixed so there are no more babies.


----------



## Herp Lover (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks. The male is fixed now so no chances of this happening again.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Ask your vet, it might differ between vets but it should be OK to netuer/spay from 12 weeks of age. Some vets go by age, other by weight.


----------



## red.ninja13 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so glad i found this thread, I was told they need to be 5 months old to be neutered!! Elvis will be making the trip a lot sooner then he thought!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

red.ninja13 said:


> I am so glad i found this thread, I was told they need to be 5 months old to be neutered!! Elvis will be making the trip a lot sooner then he thought!


Well, it differs when vets wanna neuter/spay kittens. In Europe many vets won't neuter/spay before 6 months of age but medically there are no problems neutering/spaying healthy kittens from ver young age (8-12 weeks).

But try to have it done as soon as possible.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It can be done here as soon as they're two months old *and* two pounds. My twins were spayed at 9 weeks old.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

NOAH has the rule of 2 months and 2 pounds. I have gotten some kittens done at that age when they barely made wieght. 

The other places that will S/N barn or feral cats for free has the rule of 3 months and 3 lbs.


----------

